# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  فتاوى  الشيخ الألباني وغيره من كبار العلماء في الانتخابات

## سارة بنت محمد

*
منقول - الأخ عبد الإله طهور - منتديات الأكاديمية الإسلامية المفتوحة




			
				: ".... و لكن لا أرى ما يمنع الشعب المسلم إذا كان في المرشحين من يعادي الإسلام و فيهم مرشحون إسلاميون من أحزاب مختلفة المناهج فتصح – و الحالة هذه – كل مسلم أن ينتخب من الإسلاميين و من هو أقرب إلى المنهج العلمي الصحيح " [ المجلة السلفية الصادرة بالسعودية . العدد 03 لسنة 1418 هـ . ص 29 ]
			
		



*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الشيخ ابن العثيمين :

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ملحوظة:
الفتوى الأولى هي للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله

وسأنقل تباعا لغيره من العلماء وإنما ابتدأت باحدى فتاواه ليعلم البعض أنه رغم فتاواه بالتحريم والمنع له فتوى بالإباحة لأن المسألة متعلقة بالمصالح والمفاسد وليس تحريم لذاته
والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*الفتوى لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز – رحمه الله – و التي أجاب فيها عن سؤال وجه إليه حول شرعية الترشح للبرلمان و حكم الشرع في استخراج بطاقة الناخب بنية انتخاب الإسلاميين فقال – رحمه الله - :" إن النبي – صلى الله عليه و سلم – قال :" أنم...ا الأعمال بالنيات و إنما لكل امرء ما نوى " لذا فلا حرج من الالتحاق بمجلس الشعب إذا كان المقصود من ذلك تأييد الحق و عدم الموافقة على الباطل لما في ذلك من نصرة الحق و الانضمام على الدعاة إلى الله، كما أنه لا حرج في استخراج البطاقة التي يستعان بها على انتخاب الدعاة الصالحين و تأييد الحق و أهله... و الله ولي التوفيق [ نشرت بمجلة المجتمع الكويتية الصادرة بتاريخ 23 / 05 / 1989 م ].*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*الفتوى رقم ( 14676 )
- س : كما تعلمون عندنا في الجزائر ما يسمى بـ : (الانتخابات التشريعية) ، هناك أحزاب تدعو إلى الحكم الإسلامي ، وهناك أخرى لا تريد الحكم الإسلامي . فما حكم الناخب على غير الحكم الإسلامي ...مع أنه يصلي ؟

ج : يجب على المسلمين في البلاد التي لا تحكم الشريعة الإسلامية ، أن يبذلوا جهدهم وما يستطيعونه في الحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية ، وأن يقوموا بالتكاتف يدا واحدة في مساعدة الحزب الذي يعرف منه أنه سيحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية ، وأما مساعدة من ينادي بعدم تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية فهذا لا يجوز ، بل يؤدي بصاحبه إلى الكفر ؛ لقوله تعالى : ** وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُصِيبَهُمْ بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ لَفَاسِقُونَ } (1) ** أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ } (2) ، ولذلك لما بين الله كفر من لم يحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية ، حذر من مساعدتهم أو اتخاذهم أولياء ، وأمر المؤمنين بالتقوى إن كانوا مؤمنين حقا ، فقال تعالى : ** يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ } (3)
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء، عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز.*

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

إحدى فتاوى الشيخ الألباني


<

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
سأسامحك على الشغب الذي أحدثتيه في موضوعي سابقا ^_^

رأيتها فجر أمس في موضوعك من إضافة الأخ عبد الإله طهور ولم أسمعها بعدُ كاملة فقط أولها ...ولكنك سباقة بالخير

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أحب أن أشاغب في مواضيعك ^_^

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أحب أن أشاغب في مواضيعك ^_^


يا فرحتي بيك أنت وأم عبد الرحمن

تقريبا ده تخليص حقوق ناس مساكين  ^_^

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أضحك الله سنك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وأضحك سنك غاليتي

لكن اللي يستحق أنك تضحكي وتبكي مع بعض...أن بعد فتاوى الألباني وابن العثيمين وابن باز ...فيه ناس لاتزال تسب من يدعو للتصويت وبالتالي فالألباني وابن باز وابن العثيمين :" ضالون مضلون حزبيون زائغون عن الحق متبعون للهوى خارجون عن دائرة أهل السنة والجماعة دينهم الديمقراطية فهم خارجون عن شريعة الرحمن"

أما الحكام الطواغيت الخارجين عن شريعة الرحمن فهم ولاة أمور لهم واجب السمع والطاعة
وتسمعي يا أختاه كلامهم فتشعرين أنه لما دخل الفرنجة مصر وساعدهم الوزير شاور...كان صلاح الدين من الخوارج كلاب أهل النار لأنه نازع ولي الأمر الفرنجي المتغلب أمره وجاهد في سبيل الله وتسبب في سيل دماء المسلمين المعصومة أنهارا!!

يامثبت العقل والدين يارب

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مداخلة الشيخ الحويني على قناة الناس مع الشيخ خالج عبد الله وحث على الانتخاب في هذه الظروف الحالية بعد طول صمت


يتبع بكلام ابن تيمية بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

للتنبيه:
جميع الفتاوى منقولة من الأخ عبد الإله طهور، عدا فتوى الشيخ ابن العثيمين (في المشاركة الثانية) فمنقولة من مشاركة للأخت أم عمارة، وفتوى الشيخ أبي إسحاق سمعتها فنقلتها.

ما سيأتي الآن من كلام اين تيمية فمنقول من مقدمة كتاب الدولة المدنية المفاهيم والأحكام - لأبي فهر السلفي فجزاهم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك فيهم



* قال ابن تيمية في (منهاج السنة) 2/217
" وأما الألفاظ المجملة فالكلام فيها بالنفي والإثبات دون استفصال يوقع في الجهل والضلال والفتن والخبال والقيل والقال وقد قيل: أكثر اختلاف العقلاء من جهة اشتراك الأسماء"

* وقال ابن القيم في شفاء العليل 1/324:
قيل أصل بلاء أكثر الناس من جهة الألفاظ المجملة التي تشتمل على حق وباطل فيطلقها من يريد حقها وينكرها من يريد باطلها فيرد عليه من يريد حقها"

قلتُ أي (سارة): وكذلك منهم من ينكر أو يثبت من باب التنظير الذهني الذي لا يصح في الواقع من الأصل!
وسبحان الله ربي هذا في كل الأبواب وليس مقتصرا على باب دون باب!!
قال ابن تيمية: مجموع الفتاوى 10- 364----->366
 فَإِنَّهُ يَنْبَنِي عَلَى الْأَصْلِ الَّذِي قَدَّمْنَاهُ مِنْ أَنَّهُ قَدْ يَقْتَرِنُ بِالْحَسَنَاتِ سَيِّئَاتٌ إمَّا مَغْفُورَةٌ أَوْ غَيْرُ مَغْفُورَةٍ وَقَدْ يَتَعَذَّرُ أَوْ يَتَعَسَّرُ عَلَى السَّالِكِ سُلُوكُ الطَّرِيقِ الْمَشْرُوعَةِ الْمَحْضَةِ إلَّا بِنَوْعِ مِنْ الْمُحْدَثِ لِعَدَمِ الْقَائِمِ بِالطَّرِيقِ الْمَشْرُوعَةِ عِلْمًا وَعَمَلًا . فَإِذَا لَمْ يَحْصُلْ النُّورُ الصَّافِي بِأَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ إلَّا النُّورُ الَّذِي لَيْسَ بِصَافٍ . وَإِلَّا بَقِيَ الْإِنْسَانُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَلَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَعِيبَ الرَّجُلُ وَيَنْهَى عَنْ نُورٍ فِيهِ ظُلْمَةٌ . إلَّا إذَا حَصَلَ نُورٌ لَا ظُلْمَةَ فِيهِ وَإِلَّا فَكَمْ مِمَّنْ عَدَلَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ يَخْرُجُ عَنْ النُّورِ بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ إذَا خَرَجَ غَيْرُهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ ؛ لِمَا رَآهُ فِي طُرُقِ النَّاسِ مِنْ الظُّلْمَةِ 
وَإِنَّمَا قَرَّرْت هَذِهِ " الْقَاعِدَةَ " لِيُحْمَلَ ذَمُّ السَّلَفِ وَالْعُلَمَاءِ لِلشَّيْءِ عَلَى مَوْضِعِهِ وَيُعْرَفَ أَنَّ الْعُدُولَ عَنْ كَمَالِ خِلَافَةِ النُّبُوَّةِ الْمَأْمُورِ بِهِ شَرْعًا : تَارَةً يَكُونُ لِتَقْصِيرِ بِتَرْكِ الْحَسَنَاتِ عِلْمًا وَعَمَلًا وَتَارَةً بِعُدْوَانِ بِفِعْلِ السَّيِّئَاتِ عِلْمًا وَعَمَلًا وَكُلٌّ مِنْ الْأَمْرَيْنِ قَدْ يَكُونُ عَنْ غَلَبَةٍ وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مَعَ قُدْرَةٍ . " فَالْأَوَّلُ " قَدْ يَكُونُ لِعَجْزِ وَقُصُورٍ وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مَعَ قُدْرَةٍ وَإِمْكَانٍ . و " الثَّانِي " : قَدْ يَكُونُ مَعَ حَاجَةٍ وَضَرُورَةٍ وَقَدْ يَكُونُ مَعَ غِنًى وَسَعَةٍ ، وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ الْعَاجِزِ عَنْ كَمَالِ الْحَسَنَاتِ وَالْمُضْطَرِّ إلَى بَعْضِ السَّيِّئَاتِ مَعْذُورٌ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ : { فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ } وَقَالَ : { لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إلَّا وُسْعَهَا } - فِي الْبَقَرَةِ وَالطَّلَاقِ  - وَقَالَ : { وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إلَّا وُسْعَهَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ } وَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { إذَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِأَمْرِ فَأْتُوا مِنْهُ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ } وَقَالَ سُبْحَانَهُ : { وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ } وَقَالَ : { مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ } وَقَالَ : { يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلَا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ } وَقَالَ : { فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ فَلَا إثْمَ عَلَيْهِ } وَقَالَ : وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ .
وَهَذَا أَصْلٌ عَظِيمٌ : وَهُوَ : أَنْ تَعْرِفَ الْحَسَنَةَ فِي نَفْسِهَا عِلْمًا وَعَمَلًا سَوَاءٌ كَانَتْ وَاجِبَةً أَوْ مُسْتَحَبَّةً . وَتَعْرِفَ السَّيِّئَةَ فِي نَفْسِهَا عِلْمًا وَقَوْلًا وَعَمَلًا مَحْظُورَةً كَانَتْ أَوْ غَيْرَ مَحْظُورَةٍ - إنْ سُمِّيَتْ غَيْرُ الْمَحْظُورَةِ سَيِّئَةً - وَإِنَّ الدِّينَ تَحْصِيلُ الْحَسَنَاتِ وَالْمَصَالِحِ وَتَعْطِيلُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَالْمَفَاسِدِ . وَإِنَّهُ كَثِيرًا مَا يَجْتَمِعُ فِي الْفِعْلِ الْوَاحِدِ أَوْ فِي الشَّخْصِ الْوَاحِدِ الْأَمْرَانِ فَالذَّمُّ وَالنَّهْيُ وَالْعِقَابُ قَدْ يَتَوَجَّهُ إلَى مَا تَضَمَّنَهُ أَحَدُهُمَا فَلَا يَغْفُلُ عَمَّا فِيهِ مِنْ النَّوْعِ الْآخَرِ كَمَا يَتَوَجَّهُ الْمَدْحُ وَالْأَمْرُ وَالثَّوَابُ إلَى مَا تَضَمَّنَهُ أَحَدُهُمَا فَلَا يَغْفُلُ عَمَّا فِيهِ مِنْ النَّوْعِ الْآخَرِ وَقَدْ يُمْدَحُ الرَّجُلُ بِتَرْكِ بَعْضِ السَّيِّئَاتِ الْبِدْعِيَّةِ والفجورية لَكِنْ قَدْ يُسْلَبُ مَعَ ذَلِكَ مَا حُمِدَ بِهِ غَيْرُهُ عَلَى فِعْلِ بَعْضِ الْحَسَنَاتِ السُّنِّيَّةِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ . فَهَذَا طَرِيقُ الْمُوَازَنَةِ وَالْمُعَادَلَة  ِ وَمَنْ سَلَكَهُ كَانَ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ ." اهـ



--قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:20 - 55 ---->58
 ثُمَّ السُّلْطَانُ يُؤَاخَذُ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُهُ مِنْ الْعُدْوَانِ وَيُفَرِّطُ فِيهِ مِنْ الْحُقُوقِ مَعَ التَّمَكُّنِ لَكِنْ أَقُولُ هُنَا ؛ إذَا كَانَ الْمُتَوَلِّي لِلسُّلْطَانِ الْعَامَّ أَوْ بَعْضَ فُرُوعِهِ كَالْإِمَارَةِ وَالْوِلَايَةِ وَالْقَضَاءِ وَنَحْوُ ذَلِكَ إذَا كَانَ لَا يُمْكِنُهُ أَدَاءُ وَاجِبَاتِهِ وَتَرْكُ مُحَرَّمَاتِهِ وَلَكِنْ يَتَعَمَّدُ ذَلِكَ مَا لَا يَفْعَلُهُ غَيْرُهُ قَصْدًا وَقُدْرَةً : جَازَتْ لَهُ الْوِلَايَةُ وَرُبَّمَا وَجَبَتْ وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ الْوِلَايَةَ إذَا كَانَتْ مِنْ الْوَاجِبَاتِ الَّتِي يَجِبُ تَحْصِيلُ مَصَالِحهَا مِنْ جِهَادِ الْعَدُوِّ وَقَسْمِ الْفَيْءِ وَإِقَامَةِ الْحُدُودِ وَأَمْنِ السَّبِيلِ : كَانَ فِعْلُهَا وَاجِبًا فَإِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ مُسْتَلْزِمًا لِتَوْلِيَةِ بَعْضِ مَنْ لَا يَسْتَحِقُّ وَأَخْذِ بَعْضِ مَا لَا يَحِلُّ وَإِعْطَاءِ بَعْضِ مَنْ لَا يَنْبَغِي ؛ وَلَا يُمْكِنُهُ تَرْكُ ذَلِكَ : صَارَ هَذَا مِنْ بَابِ مَا لَا يَتِمُّ الْوَاجِبُ أَوْ الْمُسْتَحَبُّ إلَّا بِهِ فَيَكُونُ وَاجِبًا أَوْ مُسْتَحَبًّا إذَا كَانَتْ مَفْسَدَتُهُ دُونَ مَصْلَحَةِ ذَلِكَ الْوَاجِبِ أَوْ الْمُسْتَحَبِّ بَلْ لَوْ كَانَتْ الْوِلَايَةُ غَيْرَ وَاجِبَةٍ وَهِيَ مُشْتَمِلَةٌ عَلَى ظُلْمٍ ؛ وَمَنْ تَوَلَّاهَا أَقَامَ الظُّلْمَ حَتَّى تَوَلَّاهَا شَخْصٌ قَصْدُهُ بِذَلِكَ تَخْفِيفُ الظُّلْمِ فِيهَا . وَدَفْعُ أَكْثَرِهِ بِاحْتِمَالِ أَيْسَرِهِ : كَانَ ذَلِكَ حَسَنًا مَعَ هَذِهِ النِّيَّةِ وَكَانَ فِعْلُهُ لِمَا يَفْعَلُهُ مِنْ السَّيِّئَةِ بِنِيَّةِ دَفْعِ مَا هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهَا جَيِّدًا . وَهَذَا بَابٌ يَخْتَلِفُ بِاخْتِلَافِ النِّيَّاتِ وَالْمَقَاصِدِ 
فَمَنْ طَلَبَ مِنْهُ ظَالِمٌ قَادِرٌ وَأَلْزَمَهُ مَالًا فَتَوَسَّطَ رَجُلٌ بَيْنَهُمَا لِيَدْفَعَ عَنْ الْمَظْلُومِ كَثْرَةَ الظُّلْمِ وَأَخَذَ مِنْهُ وَأَعْطَى الظَّالِمَ مَعَ اخْتِيَارِهِ أَنْ لَا يَظْلِمَ وَدَفْعَهُ ذَلِكَ لَوْ أَمْكَنَ : كَانَ مُحْسِنًا وَلَوْ تَوَسَّطَ إعَانَةً لِلظَّالِمِ كَانَ مُسِيئًا.
وَإِنَّمَا الْغَالِبُ فِي هَذِهِ الْأَشْيَاءِ فَسَادُ النِّيَّةِ وَالْعَمَلِ أَمَّا النِّيَّةُ فَبِقَصْدِهِ السُّلْطَانَ وَالْمَالَ وَأَمَّا الْعَمَلُ فَبِفِعْلِ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ وَبِتَرْكِ الْوَاجِبَاتِ لَا لِأَجْلِ التَّعَارُضِ وَلَا لِقَصْدِ الْأَنْفَعِ وَالْأَصْلَحِ.
ثُمَّ الْوِلَايَةُ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ جَائِزَةً أَوْ مُسْتَحَبَّةً أَوْ وَاجِبَةً فَقَدْ يَكُونُ فِي حَقِّ الرَّجُلِ الْمُعِينِ غَيْرُهَا أَوْجَبُ . أَوْ أَحَبُّ فَيُقَدَّمُ حِينَئِذٍ خَيْرُ الْخَيْرَيْنِ وُجُوبًا تَارَةً وَاسْتِحْبَابًا أُخْرَى . وَمِنْ هَذَا الْبَابِ تَوَلِّي يُوسُفَ الصِّدِّيقَ عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الْأَرْضِ لِمَلِكِ مِصْرَ بَلْ وَمَسْأَلَتُهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الْأَرْضِ وَكَانَ هُوَ وَقَوْمُهُ كُفَّارًا كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : { وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ } الْآيَةَ وَقَالَ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ : { يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ } { مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إلَّا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ } الْآيَةَ وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّهُ مَعَ كُفْرِهِمْ لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَادَةٌ وَسُنَّةٌ فِي قَبْضِ الْأَمْوَالِ وَصَرْفِهَا عَلَى حَاشِيَةِ الْمَلِكِ وَأَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ وَجُنْدِهِ وَرَعِيَّتِهِ وَلَا تَكُونُ تِلْكَ جَارِيَةً عَلَى سُنَّةِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَعَدْلِهِمْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يُوسُفُ يُمْكِنُهُ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ كُلَّ مَا يُرِيدُ وَهُوَ مَا يَرَاهُ مِنْ دِينِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ الْقَوْمَ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُ لَكِنْ فَعَلَ الْمُمْكِنَ مِنْ الْعَدْلِ وَالْإِحْسَانِ وَنَالَ بِالسُّلْطَانِ مِنْ إكْرَامِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَنَالَهُ بِدُونِ ذَلِكَ وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ دَاخِلٌ فِي قَوْلِهِ:

{ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ } . فإذا ازْدَحَمَ وَاجِبَانِ لَا يُمْكِنُ جَمْعُهُمَا فَقُدِّمَ أَوْكَدُهُمَا لَمْ يَكُنْ الْآخَرُ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَالِ وَاجِبًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ تَارِكُهُ لِأَجْلِ فِعْلِ الْأَوْكَدِ تَارِكَ وَاجِبٍ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ . وَكَذَلِكَ إذَا اجْتَمَعَ مُحَرَّمَانِ لَا يُمْكِنُ تَرْكُ أَعْظَمِهِمَا إلَّا بِفِعْلِ أَدْنَاهُمَا لَمْ يَكُنْ فِعْلُ الْأَدْنَى فِي هَذِهِ الْحَالِ مُحَرَّمًا فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ وَإِنْ سُمِّيَ ذَلِكَ تَرْكُ وَاجِبٍ وَسُمِّيَ هَذَا فِعْلُ مُحَرَّمٍ بِاعْتِبَارِ الْإِطْلَاقِ لَمْ يَضُرَّ . وَيُقَالُ فِي مِثْلِ هَذَا تَرْكُ الْوَاجِبِ لِعُذْرِ وَفِعْلُ الْمُحَرَّمِ لِلْمَصْلَحَةِ الرَّاجِحَةِ أَوْ لِلضَّرُورَةِ ؛ أَوْ لِدَفْعِ مَا هُوَ أحرم وَهَذَا كَمَا يُقَالُ لِمَنْ نَامَ عَنْ صَلَاةٍ أَوْ نَسِيَهَا : إنَّهُ صَلَّاهَا فِي غَيْرِ الْوَقْتِ الْمُطْلَقِ قَضَاءً . هَذَا وَقَدْ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ { مَنْ نَامَ عَنْ صَلَاةٍ أَوْ نَسِيَهَا فَلْيُصَلِّهَا إذَا ذَكَرَهَا فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ وَقْتُهَا لَا كَفَّارَةَ لَهَا إلَّا ذَلِكَ } . وَهَذَا بَابُ التَّعَارُضِ بَابٌ وَاسِعٌ جِدًّا لَا سِيَّمَا فِي الْأَزْمِنَةِ وَالْأَمْكِنَةِ الَّتِي نَقَصَتْ فِيهَا آثَارُ النُّبُوَّةِ وَخِلَافَةِ النُّبُوَّةِ فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ الْمَسَائِلَ تَكْثُرُ فِيهَا وَكُلَّمَا ازْدَادَ النَّقْصُ ازْدَادَتْ هَذِهِ الْمَسَائِلُ وَوُجُودُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَسْبَابِ الْفِتْنَةِ بَيْنَ الْأُمَّةِ فَإِنَّهُ إذَا اخْتَلَطَتْ الْحَسَنَاتُ بِالسَّيِّئَاتِ وَقَعَ الِاشْتِبَاهُ وَالتَّلَازُمُ فَأَقْوَامٌ قَدْ يَنْظُرُونَ إلَى الْحَسَنَاتِ فَيُرَجِّحُونَ هَذَا الْجَانِبَ وَإِنْ تَضَمَّنَ سَيِّئَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَأَقْوَامٌ قَدْ يَنْظُرُونَ إلَى السَّيِّئَاتِ فَيُرَجِّحُونَ الْجَانِبَ الْآخَرَ وَإِنْ تَرَكَ حَسَنَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً والمتوسطون الَّذِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ الْأَمْرَيْنِ قَدْ لَا يَتَبَيَّنُ لَهُمْ أَوْ لِأَكْثَرِهِمْ مِقْدَارُ الْمَنْفَعَةِ وَالْمَضَرَّةِ أَوْ يَتَبَيَّنُ لَهُمْ فَلَا يَجِدُونَ مَنْ يُعِينُهُمْ الْعَمَلَ بِالْحَسَنَاتِ وَتَرْكَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ؛ لِكَوْنِ الْأَهْوَاءِ قَارَنَتْ الْآرَاءَ وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ : { إنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْبَصَرَ النَّافِذَ عِنْدَ وُرُودِ الشُّبُهَاتِ وَيُحِبُّ الْعَقْلَ الْكَامِلَ عِنْدَ حُلُولِ الشَّهَوَاتِ } . فَيَنْبَغِي لِلْعَالِمِ أَنْ يَتَدَبَّرَ أَنْوَاعَ هَذِهِ الْمَسَائِلِ وَقَدْ يَكُونُ الْوَاجِبُ فِي بَعْضِهَا - كَمَا بَيَّنْته فِيمَا تَقَدَّمَ - : الْعَفْوَ عِنْدَ الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ فِي بَعْضِ الْأَشْيَاءِ ؛ لَا التَّحْلِيلَ وَالْإِسْقَاطَ . مِثْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِي أَمْرِهِ بِطَاعَةِ فِعْلًا لِمَعْصِيَةِ أَكْبَرَ مِنْهَا فَيَتْرُكُ الْأَمْرَ بِهَا دَفْعًا لِوُقُوعِ تِلْكَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ مِثْلَ أَنْ تَرْفَعَ مُذْنِبًا إلَى ذِي سُلْطَانٍ ظَالِمٍ فَيَعْتَدِي عَلَيْهِ فِي الْعُقُوبَةِ مَا يَكُونُ أَعْظَمَ ضَرَرًا مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ وَمِثْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِي نَهْيِهِ عَنْ بَعْضِ الْمُنْكَرَاتِ تَرْكًا لِمَعْرُوفِ هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مَنْفَعَةً مِنْ تَرْكِ الْمُنْكَرَاتِ فَيَسْكُتُ عَنْ النَّهْيِ خَوْفًا أَنْ يَسْتَلْزِمَ تَرْكَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ وَرَسُولُهُ مِمَّا هُوَ عِنْدَهُ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ مُجَرَّدِ تَرْكِ ذَلِكَ الْمُنْكَرِ" اهـ

يتبع

----------

